# Erzklauer...  mein Blut kocht!



## SinEateR-SER (6. Dezember 2008)

also ich kannte es entfernt von früher doch nun ist es wieder schlimmer denn je   ERZKLAUER  
man will erze farmen und verbringt stunden damit die wertvollen vorkommen zu finden und öfters sind diese halt auch mal von mobs umgeben so kam es des öfteren vor das ich mir den weg freikämpfte und als ich mit dem letzten mob beschäftigt war kommt irgend so ein *#/"@+ daher und krallt sich das erz
was ich jedoch noch schlimmer finde sind solche die sich neben einen stellen während man abbaut und dann versuchen den zeitpunkt abzupassen zwischen erz einsammeln und erneut abbauen...

was denken sich solche leute überhaupt ich finde das total kqe 

bitte sagt mir eure meinung dazu sowohl geschädigte als auch erzklauer


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (6. Dezember 2008)

da dir noch keiner geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja das nervt! es ist schrecklich gerade zu! und ich frag mich, wie man dazu kommt, ich klaue ja auch niemandem die currywurst, die er gerade in der fussgängerzone essen will, nur weil am stand sone lange schlange ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...naja ok, komisches beispiel, aber ein bissel anstand sollte es schon geben!


----------



## kingkryzon (6. Dezember 2008)

gernerell die idee von blizz 20 titanvorkommen auf ganz nordend zu verteilen die eh nur von ahchars bagankt werden find ich richtig schlecht Oo
das einzige erz findet man im ah sonst nirgendwo


----------



## Kamaji (6. Dezember 2008)

mir gehts auch oft so.. ich hab dann meist nichts besseres zu tun also solche Spieler bis zur Weißglut zu flamen


----------



## Aremaron (6. Dezember 2008)

clevers ausnutzen der spielmechanik


----------



## youngceaser (6. Dezember 2008)

gabs schonmal und ich finde es gut wer zuerst da ist bekommts klar ist es mies aber siehs mal so solange er abbaut kansnt du weiter nen neues vorkommen suchen


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2008)

Gegnerische Fraktion: Sicher, immer wieder gerne.
Eigene Fraktion: Da lass ich jedem sein Erz


----------



## mccord (6. Dezember 2008)

SinEateR-SER schrieb:


> was ich jedoch noch schlimmer finde sind solche die sich neben einen stellen während man abbaut und dann versuchen den zeitpunkt abzupassen zwischen erz einsammeln und erneut abbauen...


das nächste mal wenn so einer neben dir steht einfach autoloot ausmachen, das lootfenster nicht schliessen und den kerl warten lassen...


----------



## m0rg0th (6. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn jemand vor mir in der Nähe eines Erzvorkommens steht, lass ich ihm immer den Vortritt, sogar wenn er zur gegnerischen Fraktion gehört. Auf einem PvP-Server wäre das natürlich etwas anderes, aber so kann ich eh nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladius (6. Dezember 2008)

Ne Autoloot kannste anlassen wenn autoloot drin ist bei looten einfach shift drücken das sollte den autoloot ausser kraft setzen


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (6. Dezember 2008)

Sorry das ist einfach NoGo !! Vorallem die Aktion sich neben einen zu stellen der grad abbaut und die Pause versuchen zu nutzen um selber abzubauen. Das geht mal sowas von gar nicht ! EGAL welcher Fraktion derjenige angehöhrt ! Auch Allys bzw Hordler sind Gamer wie Du und ich die einen gewissen Respekt verdienen !!


----------



## maddogie (6. Dezember 2008)

Nimm die Verfolgung auf und mach beim nächsten Erz das er Abbauen will das selbe mit ihm.


----------



## WeRkO (6. Dezember 2008)

Naja, bei Allys, hmm, die sind eh in meiner Buße bevor se überhaupt dran denken können MEIN Erz abzubauen. Bei Hordlern, hmm, naja, reg ich mich tierisch auf, weil es einfach ein assoziales Verhalten ist wenn ich grad mit igrnedwas direkt neben der Erz-Ader am kämpfen bin und der liebe Hordler einem das Erz vor der Nase weghaut...


----------



## Manowar (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich mache das auch ab und zu..
Wenn mir der Ally unbekannt ist,lasse ich ihm das Erz.
Wenn mir dieser Ally jedoch mal sehr negativ aufgefallen ist,klopf ich auch fröhlich drauf ein (weil warum sollte man zu dem noch nett sein?Ich bin niemand, der dann noch die andere Wange hinhält).
Bei Hordlern mache ich es mal so mal so,kommt auf die persönliche Stimmung an *g*

Edit
Und wenn jemand anderes das bei mir macht,naja..ich kann 20% schneller fliegen,der hat dann keine Freude mehr am Farmen *g*


----------



## Larandera (6. Dezember 2008)

ja es ist ärgerlich, jedoch stelle ich mich auch daneben und frage im sagen ob ich 1 mal nur draufhauen kann um 1 skillpunkt zu bekommen. aber meist bekommt man hier dann net mal ne antwort oO


----------



## Baelgun Kirara (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte einfach nur ergänzen, dass sich das nicht nur auf Erze bezieht, sondern auch auf Pflanzen und Questgegenstände und Questmobs.

Das ist mir leider schon am ersten Tag von WatLK aufgefallen.
Ich habe, wie Millionen anderen auch, in der Boreanischen Tundra angefangen.
In der Questreihe für die D.E.T.H.A. gab es eine Menge spezieller Mobs zu kloppen, die auch dem entsprechend überfarmt waren.
Da hat man an den Spawn-Stellen schon Zweckgemeinschaften gebildet.
Ich stand mit meinem festen Quest-Kumpel an einem dieser Spawn-Punkte und wartete auf die Auferstehung des Mobs, da kamen noch ein paar andere dazu.
Da mein Kumpel und ich nun mal nette Spieler sind, haben wir die Neuankömmlinge gerne in unsere Gruppe aufgenommen.
Als die Gruppe voll war kam noch ein Jäger dazu und mein Freund schreibt im /S "sind leider voll, bitte hinten anstellen"
Der Jäger schreibt "kk" und legt eine Feuerfalle aus... Der Mob spawnt und wer bekommt ihn Dank der Feuerfalle getaggt? Der (sry) arschige Jäger...
Hallooooohoooo??? Geht es noch??? Ich fand das war echt das allerletzte.

Ich kann echt nicht anders, als ein solches Verhalten als asozial zu bezeichnen. 
Ich hatte gehofft, dass sich das nach ein paar Tagen legen würde, aber bisher habe ich das leider nicht feststellen können.

Nur gut, dass man fremde Mobs nicht looten kann.


----------



## Gothikor (6. Dezember 2008)

Da WoW ein Singleplayer Spiel mit integriertem Chat ist wundert mich das nicht. Mehr Egoisten als in WoW habe ich in noch keinem anderen Spiel gesehen und habe von DAOC bis Warhammer fast alle gespielt.

Ärgere dich nicht, ich tus auch nicht mehr, ist leider so in diesen "Spiel".

PS: Ich würde das nie machen.

lg

Gothikor


----------



## lord just (6. Dezember 2008)

naja erzdiebe sind zwar nervig aber es geht ja eigentlich noch. als jäger oder hexenmeister oder todesritter kann man ja sein pet auf die mobs hetzen und dann selbst das erz farmen. die anderen klassen haben es da schwieriger.

aber schlimmer finde ich es, wenn die erzdiebe dann auch noch frech werden.

hatte da so ein erlebnis im heulenden fjord. war ja mit lvl74 nachdem ich mit der tundra fertig war hin und hab da dann gequestet und hab ein kobalterz gesehen umringt von 3-4 spinnen. als paladin einfach zusammengezogen und mit weihe und göttlichersturm niedergemäht und hab angefangen das erz abzubauen und dann beim abbauen kam dann ein druide und hat versucht das erz in den pausen abzubauen und nachdem das erz weg war flogen dann nur spit und was weiß ich für makros auf mich zu. so nach dem motto, das war mein erz usw. weil ich ja vom level schon viel höher als er (lvl71) bin und es egal sei, dass ich vorher die mobs um das erz gelegt hab.

ansonsten wenn ich sehe dass jemand in der nähe eines erzes kämpft, dann frag ich erst ob er das erz haben will oder bei spielern der gegnerischen fraktion warte ich dann neben dem erz bis der kampf vorbei ist und guck ob der andere spieler zum erz läuft oder woanders hin.


----------



## Beowolf82 (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es einer bei mir macht bekommt er die entsprechende Konsequenz. Allys hau ich weg bzw versuchs und Hordler bekommen von mir erst den passenden Kommentar zu hören und wenn keine Reaktion kommt dreh ich den Spieß um.

Und wenn ich das nicht sofort hin bekomme. Irgendwann bekomme ich meine Rache. Bin schließlich Nachtragend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wofür gibts denn VanasKoS? *g*


----------



## Méla23 (6. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt auch ausnahmen.. ich habs schon geschafft, mir mit nem ally ein erz zu teilen, also jeder einmal abbauen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peedy377 (6. Dezember 2008)

bei ubns auf dem server geht es nun mit dem erzklau. grade im becken ist es so, daß man seine runde dreht, sieht erz, geht runter, sieht oh da ist schon einer dran und fliegt einfach weiter.

letztens hatte ich so nen fall, da hab ich mir nen spaß draus gemacht.

baue grade gemütlich ne saronitader ab. nicht mal eine reiche, sondern ne normale.

zack kommt ein hordespieler und haut mit drauf. also nach dem abbau (ich hab ja zuerst gekloppt) schön das lootfenster offen gelassen.  normale leute fliegen dann ja wieter, aber nö der blieb da stehen. aber ich hab ja zeit. 

nach geschätzten 5 inuten loote ich mal und baue wieder ab. zack haut er wieder drauf, natürlich zu spät. *g*

wieder lootfenster offen gelassen. so zog es sich bis das erz abggebaut war. wurde dann natürlich bespuckt etc. 

der gag war... paar meter weiter war ne reiche saronitader und noch mal etwas weiter ne titanader. (konnte beide in ruhe abbauen).

tja wenn der hordler mal weiter geflogen wäre wären es seine gewesen. 

aber so hab ich mir echt nen spaß draus gemacht.


----------



## Tata/Hoernchen (6. Dezember 2008)

auch mein geduldsfaden ist relativ kurz im moment.
wenn es die gegerfraktion ist, ist er sowieso ein blöder sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei der eigenen fraktion merkt man sich halt solche namen und lässt sie halt beim nächsten treffen (bg, inis, raids) einfach paar mal sterben und lacht ihn aus bzw. man nimmt solche gar nicht mit.

auch ein gutes beispiel ist die arena in zul drak. ab und an fühlen sich paar deppen extrem stark, machen pvp an und stellen sich in den questgeber. das machen sie aber nur, wenn genug von der eigenen fraktion anwesend sind.

mein hexer wurde schon mal beschimpft, warum ich den mob nicht loote, sodass der andere ihn kürschnern kann. meine antwort war darauf, dass ich ihn lieber selber kürschnere. die nächste blöde frage war, seit wann kürschnern hexer...

anstand ist bei diesem spiel länger je mehr zur seltenheit geworden. das fördert auch den eigenen egoismus. auch beim questen sag ich mehr den je, macht eure sachen alleine.


----------



## Virusmaster (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenn das auch hab ein paar ma Pflanzen geefarmt da kommt so eine jäger und klaut mir einfach alle, der hatte diesen vorteil aba nr wegen AdG


----------



## Nurmalso (6. Dezember 2008)

seit wotl beginn wird von meinem /spit makro sehr sehr sehr häufig gebrauch gemacht!


----------



## Lindi (6. Dezember 2008)

Es hat wohl kaum jemand ein direktes Anrecht auf nen Erz...wer zu erst kommt...

Ist mir auch völlig egal wer da neben dem Erz steht solange er noch nicht beim Abbaun ist gehörts JEDEM der vorbei fliegt...


----------



## Yagilius (6. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gegnerische Fraktion: Sicher, immer wieder gerne.
> Eigene Fraktion: Da lass ich jedem sein Erz



Das würd ich nicht sagen Tikume, als ich letztens mit dem Krieger unterwegs war, hab 
ich ein Kobaltader vorkommen gesehen und habe die Mobs rund herum gekillt..

Plötzlich kam ein Ally als ich gegen die Mobs kämpfte und sah mir zu und griff in den
Kampf mit ein und killte mit mir die Mobs... Ich habe zuerst das vorkommen abgebaut
und danach hab ich den Allykollegen klar gemacht das er auch abbauen soll weil ein Skillpunkt
braucht er auch sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Es gibt soziale und A-soziale Menschen, wie gut und böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickjacke (6. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gegnerische Fraktion: Sicher, immer wieder gerne.
> Eigene Fraktion: Da lass ich jedem sein Erz



Ich glaubs ja nicht!

Entweder man hat den Hang zu klauen oder ist anständig.

Ob es nun gleiche Fraktion ist oder gegnerische Fraktion: Geklaut ist Geklaut

Jeder Allie kann auch einen Hordechar haben auf dem gleichen Realm - natürlich auch umgekehrt.

Mir ist jedenfalls mein guter Ruf mehr wert als die paar Erze.

Charakter muss man eben haben und nicht nur erstellen wie ich immer wieder betone.


----------



## noizycat (6. Dezember 2008)

"Es gibt soziale und A-soziale Menschen, wie gut und böse"
/sign

Besonders mag ich ja die Sorte Leute, die, während man mit dem Mob beschäftigt ist, fröhlich abbauen und einem noch ein LOL-Makro entgegenschicken. Da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, was da für Menschen am Rechner sitzen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns die eigene Fraktion ist, merke ich mir diese Gestalten, die brauchen mir später nicht mehr unterkommen ... 

@Peedy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schöne Story!


----------



## Camal(Malygos) (6. Dezember 2008)

Find ich auch ziemlich daneben so ein Verhalten.

Allerdings gibts das schon immer. Scheinbar wirds nur schlimmer, wenns ans weiterleveln geht ^^


----------



## Iodun (6. Dezember 2008)

mit ziemlicher sicherheit wird sich daran auf gaaaaaanz lange zeit nichts ändern. wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (6. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gegnerische Fraktion: Sicher, immer wieder gerne.
> Eigene Fraktion: Da lass ich jedem sein Erz


Find ich auch.


Edit: Ich denke mit Asozialität hat das nix zu tun.Wenn die Leute einfach fies sind, dann klauen sie einem die Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde nicht das man deswegen gleich asozial ist.


MfG


----------



## Strickjacke (6. Dezember 2008)

Das einzige was dem Einhalt gebieten würde, wäre wenn Blizzard die Erze / Kisten / Blumen gleich nach dem Mob-Schema rot / grau für den jeweiligen Char markieren würde. Und ich hoffe sehr, dass dies noch kommen wird, denn auf die Fairness der Spieler ist ja scheinbar nicht zu bauen.
Ist eben ein Spiel für große und auch kleine Kinder.


----------



## DayPig (6. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn einer schon Abbaut fliege ich weiter. 

Ansonsten(kämpft mit Monster) müstet ihr euren Namen größer auf das Erz schreiben das man weiss das es euer ist!!!


----------



## Technocrat (6. Dezember 2008)

SinEateR-SER schrieb:


> bitte sagt mir eure meinung dazu sowohl geschädigte als auch erzklauer



Kenne das und schreibe Dir das hier als Opfer und als Täter: betrachte es als das, was es sit - als Spiel. manchmal gewinnt man, und manchmal nicht... ist doch immer wieder spannend, ob man es diesmal schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (6. Dezember 2008)

Als Schurke machen einem besonders Erzvorkommen in höhlen richtig viel Spass...die anderen müssen sich durchkämpfen und man selbst schleicht einfach dran vorbei. Also ich habe da in der Scherbenwelt auch keine Gefangenen gemacht....wobei es auch teilweise daran lag das ich eh wusste das 2 der Erzfarmer fließend auf "Ni Hao" antworten konnten....


----------



## grimmjow (6. Dezember 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> ja das nervt! es ist schrecklich gerade zu! und ich frag mich, wie man dazu kommt, ich klaue ja auch niemandem die currywurst, die er gerade in der fussgängerzone essen will, nur weil am stand sone lange schlange ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och, ich kenne da wirklich einige die sowas tun. ^^

Die WoW Community besteht nunmal aus vielen Idioten, gibt es überall. Was vor allem aber niemand vergessen sollte ist, Menschen denken zu erst immer nur an sich, dieser Erzklauer z.B kennt dich ja nicht persönlich, also kann es ihm egal sein, was er tut und ein GM würde in diesem Fall nichts machen - ergo: Er handelt so, weil etwas für ihn rausspringt, tun doch die meisten.


----------



## switchblader (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei der gegnerischen Fraktion mach ich´s auch,- jedoch bei meiner eigenen nicht.
Bewegen wir beide uns auf das Erz zu.- gewinnt der Erstschlagende das Vorkommen.
Sehe ich jemanden Mobs umkloppen.- warte ich halt eben ab, helfe ihm schnell bei den Mobs,- um zu sehen ob er sich das Erz krallt.- sonst isses meins.
Und aus eigener Erfahrung: sehe ich dass ein Reitender (des Fliegens noch nicht mächtiger) Spieler sich mühsam zu einem Erz den Weg gesucht hat,- dann gehörts ihm,schliesslich bin ich fliegend ja eh viel schneller.
grus switchblader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzad (6. Dezember 2008)

sry wegen offtopic aber ich suche verzweifelt nach b1ubb und seinem flamepost an den threadersteller, irgwie muss er ja seine nächsten 1000 beiträge bekommen?!

was erzklau angeht, wie schon jemand anderes erwähnt hat, bei der eigenen fraktion auf keinen fall, bei der anderen sprich allianz mit freude...


----------



## Respekt (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich zocke auch immer das erz ab .
ich lach mich schlapp wenn der andere nichts bekommt


----------



## Cäsario (6. Dezember 2008)

erzKlau   tstststst
was einem gar nicht gehört kann doch nicht gestohlen werden ,,,,oder


----------



## Gortazz (6. Dezember 2008)

So einen Vorfall hatte ich erst gestern im Arathi:

ich baue in dem Kreis mit den Feuerelementaren Eisen ab, als eine Nachtelfe am Horizont auftaucht, in einiger entfernung anhält und abwartet, bis mich einer der Elementare angreift, um dann an das Vorkommen zu reiten und sich das Erz zu schnappen.

Sorry, aber so ein Verhalten hat nix in nem "Multiplayer-Game" verloren - das ist einfach nur "Ich gegen den Rest der Welt".

Wenn jemand schon angefangen hat, ein Vorkommen abzubauen, dann sollte sich keiner dazwischen schalten dürfen und ihm die Hälfte (oder vielleicht mehr) weglooten.

Also Blizz, wie wär´s mit "Seelengebundenen Vorkommen" nach dem ersten Abbauklick? 

Dann kann keiner mehr dazwischenfunken und die Ego-Kiddies sind wieder ein wenig gezähmt...


----------



## NeoN79 (6. Dezember 2008)

Steht auf den erzen euer name drauf dass nur ihr anrecht drauf habt? Wer zuerst da is malt zu erst... und wenn sich in der nähe jemand mit nem npc kloppt is es für mich nicht ersichtlich ob er das erz will... passiert mir selbst auch dass jemand vor mir am erz is... na und... es kommt schon das nächste!


----------



## LegendaryDood (6. Dezember 2008)

Cäsario schrieb:


> erzKlau   tstststst
> was einem gar nicht gehört kann doch nicht gestohlen werden ,,,,oder



/sign

Ich bin Hordler.
Wenn da ein Alli steht: wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst. Ganz einfach.
Wenn da ein Hordler is, lass ich ihm gerne den Vortritt, und ziehe friedlich weiter zum nächsten Erzvorkommen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei Kräutern ist es genauso schlimm was ich da richtig unfair finde wenn man einen punkt auf minimap entdeckt hat hinfliegt grade am absitzen ist und so ein dudu in fluggestalt vorbeifliegt und abgrast ohne sich rückverwandeln zu müssen weiß nicht ob die auch in der gestalt bergbau betreiben können aber da sollte was getan werden


----------



## sarika (6. Dezember 2008)

wenn es wer von der eigenen fraktion ist, lass ichs ihm. ausser ich bin noch nicht ausgeskillt, dann frag ich ob ich einmal anhauen kann für den skillpunkt, gieng bisher immer gut.
andere fraktion, mir doch egal ob der sich mit den mobs rumärgert, habs selbst oft genug erlebt und im pvp hauen sie mich eh wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosebi (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ein Hordler da steht dann nehme ich mir das Erz, ich kann doch nicht zugucken wie sich die gegnerische Fraktion stärkt oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn da schon ein Alli ist, dann hab ich Pech gehabt.


----------



## Lo1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Bei Kräutern ist es genauso schlimm was ich da richtig unfair finde wenn man einen punkt auf minimap entdeckt hat hinfliegt grade am absitzen ist und so ein dudu in fluggestalt vorbeifliegt und abgrast ohne sich rückverwandeln zu müssen weiß nicht ob die auch in der gestalt bergbau betreiben können aber da sollte was getan werden



Ja auf jeden Fall. Das kotzt richtig an, diese Druiden die in ihrer Flugform kräutern können. 
Gestern erst im Sholazarbecken -.-


----------



## Atabax (6. Dezember 2008)

wist ihhr alle die jz geschriefen haben wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst oder sowas ähnliches habt ihr se noch ganz   wen ihr euch um erze prügeln wolt geht tausendwinter aber habt mal den anstand   wieterzufliegen wen einer sich gerade durchkämpft oder schon am abbeuen ist das ist die totale scheise und wen ich blizz wäre oder gm  ich würde jedesmal wen ne beschwerde kommt dem spieler bergbau wegnehmen und nen 3tages bann geben weil man selbst in nem spiel anstand haben kann dahinter sitzen auch leute und versuchen ihre berufe zu skillen oder nen bischen geld zuverdinen und schaltet mal euer ego hirn aus  das ist nicht mehr zu ertragen  meins meins meins ne wette alle die s sind sin begandete nijalooter also leute last den scheis mal andere machens auch nit und zeigen anstand  oder warten wenigstens weil vill macht er ja auch nur ne q  und ist garkein bb   aber nicht immer gleich dran gehen  und wen mir morgen einer kommt ja dachte du wärst keiner dan kann der sich auf was gefast machen


----------



## Genker (6. Dezember 2008)

Gothikor schrieb:


> Da WoW ein Singleplayer Spiel mit integriertem Chat ist wundert mich das nicht. Mehr Egoisten als in WoW habe ich in noch keinem anderen Spiel gesehen und habe von DAOC bis Warhammer fast alle gespielt.
> 
> Ärgere dich nicht, ich tus auch nicht mehr, ist leider so in diesen "Spiel".
> 
> ...



dazu muss ich sagen....

Wie viele Spieler hat Warhammer und DAOC?


----------



## migraene (6. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem autoloot ausstellen ist prima,das wußte ich noch garnicht. ich fang mal an ein paar spieler persönlich zu nennen die dieses verhalten an den tag legen,da wär zum ersten ein tauren-krieger mit dem namen "prô"(applaus zur namensfindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ); und grad heut morgen eine nachtelfen jägerin mit dem namen shalockmv,von der gilde "schwert der wahrheit"(oder licht-naja typische alligilde^^)beim krieger versteh ichs noch, da gehör ich zur gegnersichen Fraktion aber die jägerin.....peinliches verhalten(ob sich da die ganze gilde so benimmt?)


----------



## Ragmo (6. Dezember 2008)

^^ wer zuerst abbaut hats im (ruck)sack und wenn man sich erst noch mit mob a und b amüsiert nimmt n andrer die chance^^
solange der dem man es stielt nich rummeckert (noch solange was da is^^) isses seine eigene schuld.
unerhört wirds erst wenn man rummeckert (ordentlich begründet natürlich ;P) und er trotzdem weitermacht


----------



## Lo1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Atabax schrieb:


> wist ihhr alle die jz geschriefen haben wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst oder sowas ähnliches habt ihr se noch ganz   wen ihr euch um erze prügeln wolt geht tausendwinter aber habt mal den anstand   wieterzufliegen wen einer sich gerade durchkämpft oder schon am abbeuen ist das ist die totale scheise und wen ich blizz wäre oder gm  ich würde jedesmal wen ne beschwerde kommt dem spieler bergbau wegnehmen und nen 3tages bann geben weil man selbst in nem spiel anstand haben kann dahinter sitzen auch leute und versuchen ihre berufe zu skillen oder nen bischen geld zuverdinen und schaltet mal euer ego hirn aus  das ist nicht mehr zu ertragen  meins meins meins ne wette alle die s sind sin begandete nijalooter also leute last den scheis mal andere machens auch nit und zeigen anstand  oder warten wenigstens weil vill macht er ja auch nur ne q  und ist garkein bb   aber nicht immer gleich dran gehen  und wen mir morgen einer kommt ja dachte du wärst keiner dan kann der sich auf was gefast machen



1. Wie wärs mit Satzzeichen?
2. 3 Tage-Bann wegen nem Erz/Kräuterklau? Sry da kann ich nur lachen
Die meisten Leute die sich hier geäußert haben, haben doch gesagt das, wenn sie Leute sehen,die grade am durchkämpfen sind den Leuten auch das Erz lassen.


----------



## LegendaryDood (6. Dezember 2008)

Atabax schrieb:


> wist ihhr alle die jz geschriefen haben wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst oder sowas ähnliches habt ihr se noch ganz   wen ihr euch um erze prügeln wolt geht tausendwinter aber habt mal den anstand   wieterzufliegen wen einer sich gerade durchkämpft oder schon am abbeuen ist das ist die totale scheise und wen ich blizz wäre oder gm  ich würde jedesmal wen ne beschwerde kommt dem spieler bergbau wegnehmen und nen 3tages bann geben weil man selbst in nem spiel anstand haben kann dahinter sitzen auch leute und versuchen ihre berufe zu skillen oder nen bischen geld zuverdinen und schaltet mal euer ego hirn aus  das ist nicht mehr zu ertragen  meins meins meins ne wette alle die s sind sin begandete nijalooter also leute last den scheis mal andere machens auch nit und zeigen anstand  oder warten wenigstens weil vill macht er ja auch nur ne q  und ist garkein bb   aber nicht immer gleich dran gehen  und wen mir morgen einer kommt ja dachte du wärst keiner dan kann der sich auf was gefast machen



Heute liegt mimimi in der Luft...und schlechte Rechtschreibung


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. Dezember 2008)

Méla23 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ausnahmen.. ich habs schon geschafft, mir mit nem ally ein erz zu teilen, also jeder einmal abbauen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das habe ich auch schon erlebt, dass ich mir mit meinem kleinen Gnom und einem Untoten Krieger Erz geteilt habe. Er "befragte" mich sogar ... naja, da hatte ich wohl den "Niedlichkeitsbonus" der weiblichen Gnome ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... Andererseits hätte ich einem dicken Tauren bei Kurbelzisch gerne das Fell verkohlt ,,,,, der war so dreist und wartete, bis ich alle plärrenden Drohnen um das Vorkommen beseitigt habe und kurz bevor ich Abbauen wollte, fing er an zu klopfen... naja das nächste mal weis ich, was passiert: PVP Modus an, Leerwandler druff ... Verderbnis, Fluch der Pein .. Schattenblitz.. das volle Programm halt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (6. Dezember 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> Das mit dem autoloot ausstellen ist prima,das wußte ich noch garnicht. ich fang mal an ein paar spieler persönlich zu nennen die dieses verhalten an den tag legen,da wär zum ersten ein tauren-krieger mit dem namen ""(applaus zur namensfindung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



name calling ist glaub ich auf buffed net erlaubt oder?


----------



## Niak (6. Dezember 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> clevers ausnutzen der spielmechanik



Das ist nicht clever sondern charakterlos.


----------



## woulder (6. Dezember 2008)

lol, das mir egal ob da wer abbaut ich renn hin und klaus ihm ich muss mir ja auch die brötchen verdienen
ich kann halt nicht da an dem platz ganken stundenlang oder ewig farmen,wen der typ zulangsam ist klau ich mir halt das erz besonders jetz weil ich skilln muss
das macht fast jeder, und wen du nachgibst und sagst hier nimm sagte nicht danke sondern hätte ich sowieso genommen.Ich mein wens die anderen bei mir machn mach ichs bei denen, wie willst du sonst farmen?!?!?! so sind halt die assi kinder,man muss mit denen mithalten sonst verliert man. So ises echt scheiße
Jedem das seine


----------



## AngelAlita (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich rumfliege und ein Vorkommen sehe zB in dem Gebiet Eiskrone, wo an den Hängen die Untoten abbauen, finde ich, dass man da nicht mehr behaupten kann, das wenn jemand einen Mob haut, genau neben dem Vorkommen, das er dieses nicht will. Ich nehme nicht einmal Allys das Vorkommen in diesem Falle weg. 
Oft gehe nicht einmal ich an Vorkommen, wo ich weiß, das ich mit Sicherheit einen Mob töten muss, weil mir nimmt eh es jemand weg und das tolle an der ganzen Sache ist, mir nimmt es die eigene Fraktion mit. Beschwert man sich, während man den Mob haut oder sogar schon das Vorkommen, kommt die beliebte Antwort: Oh sorry, dacht du warst n Ally. Hingucken wär mal schön...
Und zum Thema shift drücken und solang warten, bis derjenige verschwindet, ich hatte es schon oft genug, dass derjenige dann n aggro Viech per FM mitbringt, vor mir hochgeht und tataaaaa, Ende vom Lied, er baut ab -.-


----------



## Genker (6. Dezember 2008)

Atabax schrieb:


> wist ihhr alle die jz geschriefen haben wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst oder sowas ähnliches habt ihr se noch ganz   wen ihr euch um erze prügeln wolt geht tausendwinter aber habt mal den anstand   wieterzufliegen wen einer sich gerade durchkämpft oder schon am abbeuen ist das ist die totale scheise und wen ich blizz wäre oder gm  ich würde jedesmal wen ne beschwerde kommt dem spieler bergbau wegnehmen und nen 3tages bann geben weil man selbst in nem spiel anstand haben kann dahinter sitzen auch leute und versuchen ihre berufe zu skillen oder nen bischen geld zuverdinen und schaltet mal euer ego hirn aus  das ist nicht mehr zu ertragen  meins meins meins ne wette alle die s sind sin begandete nijalooter also leute last den scheis mal andere machens auch nit und zeigen anstand  oder warten wenigstens weil vill macht er ja auch nur ne q  und ist garkein bb   aber nicht immer gleich dran gehen  und wen mir morgen einer kommt ja dachte du wärst keiner dan kann der sich auf was gefast machen



omg, da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs!


----------



## Andicool (6. Dezember 2008)

Pfff ich würds auch machen!!! (Natürlich nur bei der gegnerischen Fraktion ^^)

Ist doch eh bloß virtuell, also wen solls jucken???

@Genker: Lol stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckerlie (6. Dezember 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> clevers ausnutzen der spielmechanik



sicher das hat der gm zu athenelol auch gesagt bezüglich mob tagging... nun kann sie sich nen neuen char hochspielen....


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. Dezember 2008)

Genker schrieb:


> omg, da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs!



Ja, aber der Kleine hat ja Recht - auch wenn er nicht gerade ein Rechtschreibprof. ist ...


----------



## Tomratz (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei ner gegnerischen Fraktion kann ich das ja noch verstehen, aber bei gleicher Fraktion sollte man schon genügend 
Anstand haben, dem anderen den Loot zu lassen.

Mir ging es gestern so ähnlich. Musste diese Nahrungsdinger einsammeln für Daily, klopp den Mob und da kommt ge-
mütlich ein anderer Spieler (bezeichnenderweise von einer Gilde mit einem besonders freundlich klingenden Namen)
und holt sich das Zeugs.

Als ich dann angeflüstert habe ob er/sie das in Ordnung findet krieg ich als Antwort "wolle" und lande auf der Ignoliste.
Na ja, so hab ich es wenigstens zu meinem ersten Igno geschafft.

Wenn jemand den Namen dieser Type wissen will, schickt mir ne pm


----------



## Thewizard76 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich als Schurke würde es ganz einfach machen. Verschwinden und schon geht der mob auf den wenn er mit flächenschaden arbeitet noch ein paar dazu ziehen und warten bis er verreckt und nebenbei das vorkommen abbauen.


----------



## FonKeY (6. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gegnerische Fraktion: Sicher, immer wieder gerne.
> Eigene Fraktion: Da lass ich jedem sein Erz




100% agree

wenn der typ aus der eigenen fraktion ist kann ich sowas auch nicht verstehen


----------



## Björn93 (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab zwar kein Bergbau gelernt aber bei Kräuterkunde ist das oft das Gleiche............ irgenteiner klaut dir die Kräuter weg weil du noch mit sonem blöden Mob am umnieten bist............. wenn man die Leute darauf anspricht kommt dann sone antwort wie :"oh sry naja das nächste mal bist du dann schneller^^" oder "oh hab dich gar nicht gesehen......" und dann haben die dich auf ignor oder schreiben dir nich mehr zurück................ es gibt aber zum glück auch solche leute die dir dann wenn die dir das Kraut weggeschnappt haben idrs zurück geben........ danke euch aber nächstes mal einfach aufpassen oder fragen.......... es gibt auch Leute die noch Skillpunkte brauchen.......


----------



## DreiHaare (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann es nicht einmal bei der gegnerischen Fraktion verstehen.
Es ist eine verdammte Sauerei und zeigt auf einfache Weise, mit welchem Typus man es bei den Spielern zu tun hat. Dieser verfluchte Egoismus ist mit dem Add-On wesentlich schlimmer geworden.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (6. Dezember 2008)

Erzklauer gibt es überall, kann man nicht gegen machen. Nerven tun mich die Erzklauer auch. ;|


----------



## Redday (6. Dezember 2008)

mach ich gerne bei der gegnerischen fraktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (6. Dezember 2008)

Sowas könnte Blizzard ganz einfach verbessern indem der Jenige als erstes das Erz abgebaut hat oder angehauen hat und dann "Angezapft" ist und nur noch für ihn benutzbar ist und wenn er es net abbaut despawnt das "Angezapf" so nach 5 Minuten und jeder andere Spieler kann es wieder abbauen! Es würde kein Zoff mehr geben^^...


----------



## Kennyxd (6. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gegnerische Fraktion: Sicher, immer wieder gerne.
> Eigene Fraktion: Da lass ich jedem sein Erz



joa so mach ich des auch, aber mein main hat kräuerkunde da is das eh net so schlimm mit dem wegschnappen


----------



## Thedynamike (6. Dezember 2008)

Steht auf dem Erz dein Name?


----------



## Kindgenius (6. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard hat es bis heute nicht hingekriegt, die "Dies wird schon benutzt"- oder "Ungültiges Ziel"-skripte bei den Erzen zu verwenden.

Btt: Ich sags mal so, wie schön dass ich in einem PvP-server spiele :]


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne Frage: Bedeutet Multiplayer für euch dass alle imemr nur lieb und nett sind und es keine Konflikte geben darf?

Wenn ja müsste Glücksbärchis Online ja ein riesiger Erfolg werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (6. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Bedeutet Multiplayer für euch dass alle imemr nur lieb und nett sind und es keine Konflikte geben darf?
> 
> Wenn ja müsste Glücksbärchis Online ja ein riesiger Erfolg werden
> 
> ...



Naja ist doch klar das es sowas auch in Onlinespielen gibt, aber wenn man es ändern kann dann sollte man es auch machen... ist ja auch bei Kräutern und co. so...


----------



## NoGravitá (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn einer Erz abbaut lasse ich ihn es auch und fliege weiter..allerdings wenn sich der jenige im kampf befindet paar meter weiter nehm ich es mir,wird ja bei mir nicht anders gemacht,kann ja sein das er ne q macht o.ä. . Bei der gegenfraktion mache ich das selbige,baut er ab flieg ich weiter, ist er im kampf paar meter weiter bau ich es ab. sollte er im kampf sein ziemlich am erz lass ich es ihm auch egal welche fraktion weil da kann ich es mir denken das er ans erz ran will, einige doch nutzen sowas voll aus. werde mir das auch nicht mehr lange anschauen und werde diese personen auf meine extra liste eintragen und jedesmal wenn sie im kampf sind und an einer ader werde ich in zukunft auch ein schwein sein und ihm das erz vor der nase weghauen.


----------



## Lizard King (6. Dezember 2008)

Erzklauer?

alles Erz auf dem Server ist meins, da schert es mich nicht ob ihr zuvor da wahrt und noch ein mob umhaut in welchen ihr nubbis reingelaufen seid.
am dreistesten sind so Ally Opfer die meinen ein Anrecht auf MEIN Erz oder Kräuter Vorkommen zu haben.

also haltet euch klein und finger weg von meinen Rohstoffen, wenn ihr was braucht kauft es gefälligst im AH!


----------



## migraene (6. Dezember 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht einmal bei der gegnerischen Fraktion verstehen.
> Es ist eine verdammte Sauerei und zeigt auf einfache Weise, mit welchem Typus man es bei den Spielern zu tun hat. Dieser verfluchte Egoismus ist mit dem Add-On wesentlich schlimmer geworden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir kommen solche personen pronto auf die ignoliste,möcht mir garnicht ausmalen was in ner instanz mit solchen typen abgeht.


p.s. sollte name-calling nicht erlaubt sein,tut´s mir leid,ändern tu ichs trotzdem nicht mehr^^


----------



## AngusD (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei Allies nehm ich es mir, Hordlern lass ich es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu beginn des Add-Ons war das zwangsweise noch anders. Da wurdeste auch von der eigenen Fraktion "hintergangen".

Aber was soll's? Es ist nur ein Spiel und vor allem: Die Ressourcen sind in WoW unendlich. Irgendwo taucht immer wieder ein neues Erzvorkommen oder Blümchen auf. Da fliegt oder reitet man einfach weiter.


----------



## migraene (6. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Bedeutet Multiplayer für euch dass alle imemr nur lieb und nett sind und es keine Konflikte geben darf?
> 
> Wenn ja müsste Glücksbärchis Online ja ein riesiger Erfolg werden
> 
> ...



nein,multiplayer bedeutet für mich verantwortungsbewußter umgang miteinander, so wie im realen leben auch. nur weil wir uns in der anonymität des internets bewegen muß man doch nicht gleich zu nem charakterlosen vollidioten mutieren. so´n satz von nem mod ich glaub ich werd bescheuert....oder wollt ihr nur die hit-zahl besonders hoch treiben?


----------



## Spankey (6. Dezember 2008)

Ein GM hat mir mal gesagt:

"Die Spielmechanik erlaubt das alles also ist es auch erlaubt!"

Ich persönlich fand das nun auch ganz toll! Hab ihn auch gefragt ob ich das dann ungestaft bei alen anderen machen kann. Kam keine Antwort.

Das Problem gibt es nun aber nicht nur beim Erzen.
Kräuter das selbe.
Selbst bei Questitems hat man das!


----------



## hanktheknife (6. Dezember 2008)

> was ich jedoch noch schlimmer finde sind solche die sich neben einen stellen während man abbaut und dann versuchen den zeitpunkt abzupassen zwischen erz einsammeln und erneut abbauen...


Ich verstehe deinen Ärger, aber du musst mitdenken. Beim geöffneten Lootfenster gähnen und erstmal Kaffee kochen gehen. So macht das Leben Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoGravitá (6. Dezember 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Erzklauer?
> 
> alles Erz auf dem Server ist meins, da schert es mich nicht ob ihr zuvor da wahrt und noch ein mob umhaut in welchen ihr nubbis reingelaufen seid.
> am dreistesten sind Allys die meinen ein Anrecht auf MEIN Erz oder Kräuter Vorkommen zu haben.
> ...


 Mit sowas machst dir keine freunde, 
naja nicht mein problem,bei uns aufm server hättest viele freunde bekommen mit deiner einstellung. und wärst auch nicht glücklich geworden.
Das Erz gehört niemanden,wenn es einem gehört dann Blizz. Und wenn ich noch die einstellung von einige sehe wird mir schlecht wie vder vorposter z.b.


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Was sie sich dabei denken? Du hast es selbst gesagt, man sucht stundenlang nach diesen Vorkommen und findet kaum welche. Da kommt schnell der Gedanke auf ein bishcne egoisisch zu werden was das Vorkommen angeht


----------



## Realtec (6. Dezember 2008)

ach freunde es ist doch wie mit dem ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man sagt zu sich "ne ich würde nie ganken!"
dann wird man ca 20 mal von der gleichen person oder von verschiedenen highlevlern gekillt und man hat schon den finger auf dem unlogg knopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten ihr fangt auch an so asozial zu handeln, denn wer zuerst da ist, kriegt das erz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ziemlich simpel oder?)

dann mal fröhliches stibitzen!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. Dezember 2008)

@ Realtec: Dein Merksatz gefällt mir --- hehe


----------



## Balanvallet (6. Dezember 2008)

jow is mist naja je nachdem

also bei der gegnerischen Fraktion is mir auch alles egal da klau ich mobs, vorkommen etc....
hab auch schonmal nen ticket deswegen bekommen....hab dann ca ne halbe stunde mit dem gm diskutiert..

Einer Fraktion mit der ich im Krieg bin da is mir das doch egal...

Bei meinem eigenen Volk und verbündeten ist esnatürlich verständlich da lass ich jedem sein zeugs und wer zu erst da is bekommt es auch

aber selbst da gibt es A-Löcher....meist irgendwelche gildenlosen deren name sowieso schon legendä ist auf dem server^^


----------



## Korgor (6. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem Deff Tank auch immer.
Hat zu wenig dmg gemacht um die Erzklauer zu killen.

Und genau deshalb hab ich nun nen DK, den hauen sie nimmer so schnell um. 

Aber finde das auch sowas von zum kotzen, sollen sie sich doch selber den Weg freihauen...


----------



## Lizard King (6. Dezember 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Aber finde das auch sowas von zum kotzen, sollen sie sich doch selber den Weg freihauen...



hah es ist Herrlich den ganzen Opfern überlegen zu sein und den "Diebstahl" mit ein paar Ehrenpunkte zu garnieren.

übt keine Rücksicht, Tod allen Allianznubbis!


----------



## Anduris (6. Dezember 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> da dir noch keiner geschrieben hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo das Beispiel sagt eigentlich alles aus. Es ist einfach unverschämt anderen die Erzvorkommen zu klauen, wenn sie sich noch den Weg frei gekämpft haben. Naja was will man machen? Die Leute machen das halt, weil ihnen ja eh nichts passiert und sie kennen ja die Leute auch nicht, denen sie die Erze klauen. Deshalb wird es das halt immer geben... Rege mich darüber auch immer auf. Ich persönlich habe das auch früher ein paar Mal gemacht, aber heute weiß ich, dass es unter aller Sau ist und denke nicht mal daran das zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (6. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich weiss noch damals Schattenmondtal. Pfad der Ehre oder wie es heisst (bei den ganzen Blutelfen)
Ich finde reiches Adamantitvorkommen, lande will abbauen kommt aber eine Pat. Während ich die Pat versohle kommt ein 68ger Schurke aus dem Stealth, baut ab schreibt HEHEHEHE und rennt weg. Ich habe geflucht dass er die selbe Fraktion wie ich war...

Sowas nervt wirklich man muss sich in die anderen hineinversetzen wie ich mich fühlen würde, wenn mir Erz geklaut werden würde. Und ich denke dann kann man gut nachvollziehen dass das nicht die feine englische Art ist.


----------



## happendZ (6. Dezember 2008)

Das gibts leider auch bei Kräutern.

Letztens 4 Mobs die ums Kraut herumstanden gekillt und dann kommt so ein hordler und pflückt ganz in ruhe -.-'


----------



## blcktetra (6. Dezember 2008)

Was ich auch sehr "TOLL" finde ist folgende Situation:
Ich(frisch 80, 60% Flugmount, Ingi(420)/BB(450)) fliege an meinen Farmspots für Titan und Saroniterzen entlang, als ich dann endlich ein Titanerz gefunden hatte, flog ich direkt darauf zu.
SCHWUPS!
Sehe ich dort einen Paladin mit Albino-Drache der es komplett aufbraucht, bevor ich überhaupt angekommen bin, dachte ich mir "Ok, kann mal passieren", fliege ich weiter, sehe noch eins, dachte ich ich mir "Man haste heute Glück, jetzt bekommst du's aber!", denkste...
Der obengenannte Paladin wieder!(Diesmal war ich schon direkt davor abgemountet, als er aufeinmal ankam, es sofort verbrauchte und weiterflog)
Ich gab frustiert auf, benutzte Ruhestein nach Dalaran und fing an meine 10Saroniterze zu verhütten...
Kommt der Pala auch und fängt ebenfalls an zu verhütten, ich dachte so, hmm guckst ihn dir mal an:
->Erfolge vergleichen also,
Was sehe ich da:
-"Vorreiter der Kavallerie"(nichts überraschendes, hab ja sein Albino schon gesehen)
-"Chopper des Roboingeneurs"(hmm 20-30k aufm Server wert)
-"Tundramammut des Reisenden"(15-20k je nach Ruf)
-"Erster Ingi 450 des Servers"
usw. und sofort...
~5 Stunden später in der Eiskrone~
Ich sehe ein Titanerz, fliege hin, fang an es abzubauen, sehe hinter mir den Pala, der stehen bleibt, baue zu Ende ab, mounte auf(60% Flugmount immer noch) und flieg weg.
Sehe ich auf einmal was Lilanes im Chat, meint der Paladin mich vollflamen zu müssen, was mir einfallen würde IHM SEIN Vorkommen wegzulooten...


Zu solchen Leuten fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein...


----------



## Huntêr1982 (6. Dezember 2008)

AngusD schrieb:


> Bei Allies nehm ich es mir, Hordlern lass ich es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenns n hordler ist der abbaut lande ich auch nicht um abzubauen aber wenn ein hordler da steht und am kämpfen ist, aber es ist nicht erkennbar ob er das abbeuen will oder ned passierts auch mal das ich das dann abbaue

wurde schon angeflüstert das er das eigentlich haben wollte, bin dann zu ihm hab ihm das erz gegeben und gesagt das ich das nicht sehen konnte ob er das haben wollte oder nicht hab mich nochmal entschuldigt und gut war.

bei der gegnerfraktion gehts mir recht stark am arsch vorbei, die stellen sich ja auch nicht daneben und warten ob ich das haben will oder nicht warum sollte ich das tun gegnerfraktioon ist gegnerfraktion und dabei bleibt es auch!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (6. Dezember 2008)

happendZ schrieb:


> Das gibts leider auch bei Kräutern.



Bei Kräutern ist es nicht ganz so schlimm; wenn du einmal den Pflückvorgang eingeleitet hast kann es dir keiner mehr nehmen (zumindest nicht die eigene Fraktion). Aber bei erzen kann der Erzklauer immer in den Lootpausen abbauen.


----------



## Sammies (6. Dezember 2008)

Meine Güte wenn vor mir einer das Erz abbaut Shit Happens das gönne ich ihm das sogar das nächste Vorkommen ist dann für mich und meistens ist es dann immer ein Reiches Vorkommen und auch schon mal ein Titan vorkommen


So far


----------



## Huntêr1982 (6. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Naja ich weiss noch damals Schattenmondtal. Pfad der Ehre oder wie es heisst (bei den ganzen Blutelfen)
> Ich finde reiches Adamantitvorkommen, lande will abbauen kommt aber eine Pat. Während ich die Pat versohle kommt ein 68ger Schurke aus dem Stealth, baut ab schreibt HEHEHEHE und rennt weg. Ich habe geflucht dass er die selbe Fraktion wie ich war...
> 
> Sowas nervt wirklich man muss sich in die anderen hineinversetzen wie ich mich fühlen würde, wenn mir Erz geklaut werden würde. Und ich denke dann kann man gut nachvollziehen dass das nicht die feine englische Art ist.



bei der eigenen fraktion würde mir auch die hallschlagader paltzen aber das mehr als einmal stündlich^^

ganz schlimm sind die, die einen förmlich verfolgen weil die affen nix besseres zu tun haben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich mach das so: wenn wer die Mobs um n Erz alle töte, frag ich den, ob der das will, wenn ers braucht ( und ich dafür noch skill-punkte krieg) frag ich ihn dann, ob Ichs abbauen darf. wenn Er ja sagt, lad ich ihn, baue es ab (kriege evtl n skillpunkt^^) und gib es ihm dann...


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (6. Dezember 2008)

Auf 70er Zeiten gabs es das auch schon..ich farme bäume in skettis...einen down gemacht und steht ein dudu neben mir (eigene fraktion) der ihn mir wegkräutern will...hab natürlich nicht gelootet und gefragt ob er hier hängengeblieben ist oder mir erstaunt auf den arsch glotzt. der ist natrülich plötzlich weggeflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (6. Dezember 2008)

Ist zwar nicht die feine englische Art, aber wenn es ums Geld geht hört der Spaß auf. Dreh den Spieß doch einfach um: Lass den anderen die Mobs wegkloppen und du farmst in der Zeit gemütlich das Erz ab.


----------



## alexaner666 (6. Dezember 2008)

> Erzklauer?
> 
> alles Erz auf dem Server ist meins, da schert es mich nicht ob ihr zuvor da wahrt und noch ein mob umhaut in welchen ihr nubbis reingelaufen seid.
> am dreistesten sind Allys die meinen ein Anrecht auf MEIN Erz oder Kräuter Vorkommen zu haben.
> ...


so machst du dir einen namen als arsch.
hoffe nur du bist nicht auf meinem server.

hab es auch mal geschafft ein erz mit einem ally zu teilen aber das ist eher die ausnahme.
meistens sind es aber die hordler die mir die erze klauen obwohl sie sehen dass ich gegen 3 mobs auf einmal kämpfe und mich extra auf das Erz
gestellt habe um zu signalisieren"Ich kämpfe um das Erz.Bitte gehe weiter!".
Naja wenigstens kann man die eigene Fraktion auch flamen.(Völlig zu Recht meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Locaros (6. Dezember 2008)

Respekt schrieb:


> Ich zocke auch immer das erz ab .
> ich lach mich schlapp wenn der andere nichts bekommt



Oh, einer von den ganz harten? Naja, mein Mitleid haste, ... 

BTT: Ganz schlimm wars, als der neue Beruf kam. Da waren sogar die "Startgebiete" voll mit Highlvls, welche anderen die Kräuter weggefarmt haben. Und das zum Teil, um die zu Wucherpreisen im AH zu verticken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da gabs auch so "Helden" wie oben zitierter:
Hab mir nen Twink gemacht, und wollt dem Inschriftenkunde beibringen. Da kams auch oft vor, dass ich mitten auf nem Kräutervorkommen stand und mich gegen mehrere Mobs gewehrt habe, dass dann so nen "Held" daherkam, und die Pflanze weggekräutert hat, noch nen /lol und weg war er. Auch eigene Fraktionen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (6. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

ja, die "Erzklauer". Ist ein Thema für sich. 

mein Erlebnis: Ich sehe das Erz auf der Mini9map und reite zu dem Platz. Ein Zwerg ist am kämpfen. Da es eine Plattenklasse war, so wie ich mich erinnere, wartete ich. Tatsächlich fing er an abzubauen. Nach dem ertsen schlagen ging er ein paar Schritte zurück. Ich ran und einmal abbauen. Dann verliess ich den Platz und flüsterte, "nimm den Rest".

Ich denke mal, beide Parteien waren dabei zufrieden. Jeder bekam was von dem Erz.

Andersrum habe ich auch schon hier beschriebenes erlebt. ich baue ab und einer kommt von hinten und fängt auch gleich an abzubauen.  Ist für mich ein No go.

mfg Grüni.

ps. Ich bin nicht bereit, auch ein A... zu werden, nur weil es andere sind. Meine EHRE ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## Headspoke (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mal wieder auf Farmflug nach käutern bin, dann mit flugmount runter stürze und ich sehe Das gerade ein Spieler der Gegnerischen Fraktion Looten will, gibt es erst mal direkt PvP action. Bei Spielern der gleich Fraktion gilt für mich wer zu erst da ist kann des Looten. Bei Bergbau jedoch da nun Titan wirklich Rare ist, würde ich auch so egoistisch sein und es auf alle mir möglichen Arten zu bekommen, weil anrecht hat jeder drauf, der eine nutzt nur die mechanik des Spiels besser aus als der andere.



So long Muhviehstar (kel'thuazd)


----------



## Kimbini (6. Dezember 2008)

es gibt aber auch die hervorhebenswerten Ausnahmen! Erst gestern stand ich in der Nähe einer Kobalterzader und übersah, daß da schon ein Paladin klopfte. Er war so nett und fragte, ob ich denn auch was vom Erz möchte und teilte brüderlich mit mir! Ich habe ihn zuvor noch nie gesehen und bin einfach begeistert von so viel Teamgeist! Ich hätte ihm übrigens das Erz nicht geklaut, hätte mich zurückgezogen und ihn machen lassen.

Man kann aber auch zufällig mal als Dieb in Erscheinung treten. Besonders oft passierte mir das auf der Quellinsel. Da ging es nicht ums Erz, aber um Questmobs. Dank des welligen Geländes und der vielen Bäume übersieht man als Krieger leicht mal, daß ein Fernkämpfer das gleiche Ziel wie man selbst anvisierte, wenn man dann angespurtet kommt und den Mob legt. In solchen Fällen habe ich mich bisher immer entschuldigt und oft geholfen, damit der andere auf seinen Mob bekommt. Da kamen immer nur positive Reaktionen, auch wenn ich ja eigentlich was Böses getan hab!


----------



## M3g4s (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich klau normalerweise nie Erze auch nicht von der gegnerischen Fraktion... wenn ich zum Beispiel grade in der Tundra bin warum auch immer lass ich meistens die erze den anderen auch wenn ich zuerst da war wegen Skill... aber wenn ich wen finde der mir das Erz mal geklaut hat, der kann nicht hoffen noch irgendwo ungestört farmen zu können bis ich keinen Bock mehr hab ihm zu folgen.


----------



## Grimmbarth (6. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben - seid ihr denn alle Engelchen?

...das würde ich nie tun - jemanden sein Erz klauen oO!!!

aber wenn ihr mit eurem Auto irgendwo rumfahrt und einen Parkplatz sucht - dann könnte es schon vorkommen das ihr den irgendjemanden wegnehmt ?

Soviel zu soziales verhalten !!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ganze ist doch ein Spiel und sollte nicht ernster genommen werden als das richtige leben!!!


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

deswegen hab ich beim erzfarmen autoloot und ich haue während des abbauens 10 mal/sek weiter aufs vorkommen damit keiner klaut
aber bei kämpfen was zu klauen find ich auch echt scheiße


----------



## migraene (6. Dezember 2008)

Grimmbarth schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben - seid ihr denn alle Engelchen?
> 
> ...das würde ich nie tun - jemanden sein Erz klauen oO!!!
> 
> ...



äh?wat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wo is da jetzt der zusammenhang? du bringst doch hier einen bezug aus dem wahren leben...


----------



## Kalle1978 (6. Dezember 2008)

Erze Kräuter Fischschwärme

All das selbe. Sollte ein Mitspieler der eigenen Fraktion mir was wegnehmen, dann Ignorier ich diesen. Mir ist es egal ob das jetzt einmal oder mehrmals passiert.

Beispiel. Zu BC Zeiten, Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Ich möchte KRäutern und werde von einem 59 Mob angegriffen, ein Mitspieler der eigenen Fraktion klaut mir das Kraut. (Sollte eig offensichtlich sein, das ich das Kraut haben möchte, als 70er in so einem Gebiet.) Whisper: sehr unhöflich, Igno.

Beispiel. Heulender Fjord, ich Angel in einem Schwarm ( Ein Schwarm wirft 3-4 Fische ab!?) ein Mitspieler der eigenen Fraktion wirft die Angel in den Schwarm. Whisper: sehr unhöflich, Igno

Diese Spieler brauchen also nicht mehr glauben, das sie mit mir in eine Instanz gehen.


----------



## Strickjacke (6. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Bedeutet Multiplayer für euch dass alle imemr nur lieb und nett sind und es keine Konflikte geben darf?
> 
> Wenn ja müsste Glücksbärchis Online ja ein riesiger Erfolg werden
> 
> ...



Fairness ist wohl für dich ein Fremdwort.

Es gibt auch noch so Worte wie "Freundlichkeit" - "Hilfsbereitschaft" - "Respekt" - "Toleranz"

Allie oder Horde-  Die Spielfigur wird von einem Menschen gesteuert und ich finde es ziemlich diskriminierend einen Spieler auf seine "Spielfigur" zu reduzieren.
Irgendwie grenzt es für mich schon an Ingame- Rassismus.

Und Konflikte gibt es nun leider mal, sie zu vermeiden aber ist die deutlich klügerne Alternative.

Ah ja Glücksbärchis Online klingt interressant.. haste da nen Link zu?
Btw das Spiel heisst WOW und nicht Battlefield!


----------



## ThunderSH24 (6. Dezember 2008)

bei uns ists lustig, wieviele 70er im Scholazarbecken rumrennen...


----------



## Nergonom (6. Dezember 2008)

SinEateR-SER schrieb:


> also ich kannte es entfernt von früher doch nun ist es wieder schlimmer denn je   ERZKLAUER
> 
> bitte sagt mir eure meinung dazu sowohl geschädigte als auch erzklauer



Ich bin beides...Geschädigter und Klauer.

Als Alli kümmert es mich nicht,ob ein Hordler grade an nem mob hängt,ich baue ab.
Wenn der Hordi grad am Abbauen ist,versuche ich aber auch nicht,mich "dazwischen zu mogeln".
Ist es ein Alli,frage ich,ob ich abbauen kann.
Andersrum funzt das aber auch genauso bei Allies (meistens)
Ich hab allerdings auch 2 Sprach-makros für die Fälle.
Ich hatte in Eiskrone auch mal einen,der mir mit nem Katapult (ne Quest) den Weg freigeräumt hat zu 2 Erzen...nur aus Freundlichkeit (oder Langeweile^^)
Er hätte schliesslich auch woanders langfahren können.

Soweit meine Meinung zu dem Thema...
lg
Nergo


----------



## Kerandos (6. Dezember 2008)

@Tikume:

Multiplayerspiel heisst, dass es sich bei den anderen Figuren um Menschen handelt, fühlede Wesen, die wie ich auch Spass haben wollen und keine Roboter, die einem Skript ausführen. Ich kenn ich in Wow nur eine Fraktion: Spieler. Ally oder Hordler ist egal.

Ich persönlich versuche, andere immer so zu behandeln, wie ich selber behandelt werden will. Meine Erfahrung ist: so fahr ich am Besten. Spiel oder RL ist dabei egal, ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied. Umgang mit Menschen ist Umgang mit Menschen, Anonymität des Internets hin oder her. Was nicht bedeutet dass ich mich nicht wehren kann, wenn es nötig ist. 

Was das Thema betrifft: Mein Grundsatz ist: wer zuerst beim Erz ist, dem gehörts. Ich flieg weiter, es gibt genug davon. Seltsamerweise habe ich kaum schlechte Erfahrung mit Erzdieben, sicher es kommt bei jedem 100sten Vorkommen oder so einmal zu einem Zwischenfall, dann ärgere ich mich, schimpfe laut, sprech ihn an wenn geht und fertig. :-) Das Leben geht weiter.

"Es ist ja nur ein Spiel"... stimmt, aber die Gefühle sind real. Einem Gefühl ist es egal, ob mir wer 100 Euro klaut oder ein Titanerz vor der Nase wegschnappt, während ich mit Müh und Not gegen 4 Krokolisken kämpfe.

LG Kerandos


----------



## migraene (6. Dezember 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> @Tikume:
> 
> Multiplayerspiel heisst, dass es sich bei den anderen Figuren um Menschen handelt, fühlede Wesen, die wie ich auch Spass haben wollen und keine Roboter, die einem Skript ausführen. Ich kenn ich in Wow nur eine Fraktion: Spieler. Ally oder Hordler ist egal.
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rushrage (6. Dezember 2008)

ich bin grade selber noch am bergbauskillen und würd ehrlich gesagt auch gern am liebsten zwischenrein klopfen, ich kann mir zwar erze im ah kaufen, das allein reicht aber nicht um den skill hochzubekommen. daher kann ich die egoistischen ich klopf jetzt das komplette erz 4x ab bis nichts mehr da ist nicht ganz verstehn.


----------



## Tendo (6. Dezember 2008)

maddogie schrieb:


> Nimm die Verfolgung auf und mach beim nächsten Erz das er Abbauen will das selbe mit ihm.



Damit stellst du dich ja auf die selbe niedrige Stufe wie der andere und bist nicht besser als der. 

Wenn einer neben mir steht, pickel ich das Erz an, gehe mir nen Kaffee holen und wenn ich wieder da bin hat er mich meistens 20x bespuckt und ist weg. Aber das Erz gehört mir. 

Ich finde, dass Blizz da etwas machen sollte. So wie bei den Mobs zB. Wer anpickelt, dem gehört das Vorkommen und wird für andere "grau". So sollte es sein.


----------



## Chillers (6. Dezember 2008)

bitte sagt mir eure meinung dazu sowohl geschädigte als auch erzklauer
[/quote]

Also, bin kein Erzklauer, sondern Kräutersammler.

Letztens wollte ich Goldklee sammeln, hatte 2 Möbschen am Hals und kurz bevor der 2 endlich lag, kam ein
Druide pfeifend daher und lootete gemächlich den Klee.  Als ich sagte:*Danke! Ich kämpfte wegen der Pflanze.*,
bekam ich zur Antwort:* Dein Name stand nicht drauf!*
Nett, oder? Im allgemeinen lasse ich Leuten auch schon mal Krauts über oder gebe was ab wenn nachgefragt wird.

In so einem Fall merke ich mir die Spielernamen, man sieht sich ja meist ein 2. Mal.

So auch hier, erst vor kurzem an der Eiskrone.
Wir waren im 3'ertrupp unterwegs und ein Druide in Sichtweite war oben erwähnter und in Bedrängnis; starb und fragte allgemein, warum keiner geholfen hätte.

Bekam zur Antwort:*Stand Dir nicht auf der Stirn geschrieben!*
Er:*Sowas sieht man doch..wie soll ich in soner Sit. gross schreiben..ah, du bist das..^^*.


Generell ist dieses Klauen ja kaum verständlich- hat man erst Flugmount, kann man relativ locker farmen und seine
Berufe skillen.
Die Räuber sind oft die, welche innerhalb von ein paar Tagen alles hochziehen wollen, um dann Gegenstände zu Wucherpreisen im AH anzubieten, die noch kaum wer hat.

Ja, ich weiß, wenn gekauft wird , ist die Nachfrage da und das rechtfertigt jeden Preis und mieses Verhalten.-> *i.off*

Und vielen ist es eben egal, was die anderen Mitspieler von ihnen halten.
Denke, das Verhalten wird in RL ähnlich sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fastjack25 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenn das Problem des "Mats klauen"....

Folgende Situation:

Ich in Skettis beim Bäumchen farmen....kommt eine hexenmeisterin an, wartet, bis der Baum liegt, stellt sich drunter (!), so dass man sie von außen auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht....(Hatte sie vorhin rumfliegen sehen, deshalb war ich etwas vorsichtig und hab sie genau beobachtet).....

Hat drauf gewartet, dass ich loote um den Baum dann schnell "abzukräutern".... Hab ich nicht gemacht, hab einfach gewartet.... Nach ein-zwei Minuten ist sie dann wieder abgezogen, und ich konnte ihn looten...

Sie ist mir dann noch ein - zwei mal Aufgefallen, mit dem gleichen Trick, konnte mich aber (zum Glück) nie reinlegen...


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gegnerische Fraktion: Sicher, immer wieder gerne.
> Eigene Fraktion: Da lass ich jedem sein Erz


Handhabe ich genauso.


----------



## Grimey (6. Dezember 2008)

ist asi, aber kannst nix machen!

musst dich damit abfinden das die leute in die hölle kommen!


----------



## Azerius (6. Dezember 2008)

Ja mir ist das gestern abend auch passiert aber in ziemlich extremer Form.....
Ich (LV46) war in Tanaris am Questen und wurde von einem 41er verfolgt der sich immer schön von mir hat Platzmachen lassen und dann diese Fragmente eingesammelt hat. Nachdem ich ihn mehrmals aufgefordert hatte zu gehen schreibt der mir noch: "Wieso ist doch wunderbar für mich... ich bleib dir jetzt am Arsch hängen HAHAHA". Da war mir das dann irgendwann zu bunt und ich hab mich ausgeloggt und dann nach 5 min wieder eingeloggt.

Aber echt so ein *****loch!!!

MfG Michael


----------



## Coralsea (6. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gegnerische Fraktion: Sicher, immer wieder gerne.
> Eigene Fraktion: Da lass ich jedem sein Erz



Genau so seh ich das auch. Bei Allys demonstrativ daneben stehen und versuchen, in den Abbaupausen selbst mal das Erz anzuhauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du Paladin, Jäger oder Nachtelf bist, sollte das Problem übrigens keines darstellen: Bubble, Totstellen oder Schattenmimik lässt die Mobs sofort auf den Erzklauer umschwenken und Du kannst in Ruhe Dein Erz abbauen, wenn er sich mit ihnen rumschlägt.


----------



## Brummbör (6. Dezember 2008)

Gothikor schrieb:


> Da WoW ein Singleplayer Spiel mit integriertem Chat ist wundert mich das nicht. Mehr Egoisten als in WoW habe ich in noch keinem anderen Spiel gesehen und habe von DAOC bis Warhammer fast alle gespielt.
> 
> Ärgere dich nicht, ich tus auch nicht mehr, ist leider so in diesen "Spiel".
> 
> ...



zum glück gibts solche egoisten nur in wow. halt ne. warum wurde das würfelsystem in bgs bei warhammer geändert? bestimmt weil nur klassn gewürfelt haben die es auch brauchten.........
ist in jedem spiel das gleiche kannst nichts machen


----------



## Dietrich (6. Dezember 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Fairness ist wohl für dich ein Fremdwort.
> 
> Es gibt auch noch so Worte wie "Freundlichkeit" - "Hilfsbereitschaft" - "Respekt" - "Toleranz"
> 
> ....



Sehr schöner Beitrag Strickjacke! 
Aber leider sind mindestens 70% der WoW Spieler und Buffed User genau das Gegenteil.
So Kommentare wie ist nur ein Spiel und ist ja nicht RL könnt ihr euch dahinstecken, wo niemals die Sonne scheint.
Solange ich in der World of Farmcraft meine RL Zeit verbringe, nehme ich so ein asoziales Verhalten auch im RL persönlich
und reagiere entsprechend.






Grimmbarth schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben - seid ihr denn alle Engelchen?
> 
> ...das würde ich nie tun - jemanden sein Erz klauen oO!!!
> 
> ...



Nein, würd ich nicht machen. Aber egal. Ich deute deinen Kommentar mal einfach nur als sinnlose Entschuldigung.

MfG


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. Dezember 2008)

Coralsea schrieb:


> Genau so seh ich das auch. Bei Allys demonstrativ daneben stehen und versuchen, in den Abbaupausen selbst mal das Erz anzuhauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dreistigkeit war schon immer die Stärke der anderweitig schwachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Sollte das ein Hordi bei mir versuchen, kann er sich auf einen heissen Tanz am Erz gefasst machen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angrond (6. Dezember 2008)

also wenns einem selber passiert und man noch vorher mobs getötet hat, dann nervt es schon xD
aber ich gebe zu, ich habs auch schonmal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von daher, wer zuerst kommt, hat halt glück.


----------



## Neonlicht (6. Dezember 2008)

Hier wird sich mal wieder unnötig aufgeregt.
Es ist so, es wird so bleiben und es wird sich nichts ändern außer Blizzard will das sich was ändert.

Oder glaubt ihr es is beim Stoff farmen beim Schneider anders?
Oder beim Lederer?

Alles was man farmen kann ,wird dir von anderen irgentwann weggenommen wenns dus hohlen willst.

Hatte das mit nem raremob mal hab den Freigehaun und denn kam son Idiot un hat den gekillt.
Im übringen stand der Typ daneben als ich die 5 mobs am arsch hatte und hat mir Regelmäßig ein lol geschickt bis er sich den mob gekrallt hat.
Kann halt nich 5 mobs und rare mob auf einma nehmen.
Ich hasse fehlpulls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axantis (6. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt auch positive Ereignisse.
Ich stand in der Drachenöde vor nem Elite den ich für ne Quest umhauen musste und wartete auf nen Gildenkollegen der mir helfen wollte. Dann kamen zwei Hordis und fingen an den Elite zu kloppen. Anscheinend hatten sie die Gleiche Quest und ich beschloss ihnen zu helfen so das der Mob recht zügig lag.
Als Gegenleistung warteten sie bis der Mob wieder da war und halfen mir den zu legen.
Eine Hand wäscht die andere. Hat mich sehr gefreut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (6. Dezember 2008)

Nerven tut es bestimmt!

Aber Leute die fordern das Blizz da was tun MUSS, die übertreiben das ganze ein wenig!

So lange das Erz nicht abgebaut und in eure Taschen gewandert ist gehörts euch auch nicht. Sichtkontakt begründet noch lange kein Eigentum. Genau so wenig berechtigt das Töten der Mobs rund um das Erz zum alleinigen Abbau des Erz.

Ich selbst habe bisher niemandem versucht Erz zu stehlen aber würde jemandem der es bei mir versucht auch keinen fehlenden Anstand vorwerfen.

so far... das nächste Erz kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Thunderwave (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich les hier ständig was von "Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst". Is ja schön und gut. 

Aber wenn man bereits angefangen hat, abzubauen und sich ein anderer Spieler versucht, reinzudrängeln um dann noch ein Lol-Makro oder anderes rauszuhauen, oder schlimmer noch, wenn der jenige Wartet, bis der erste wärend des abbauens von einem Mob angegriffen wird, hat das ja wohl nichtsmehr mit dem Spruch zu tun. Egal ob Horde oder Ally. Ich persönlich merke solches Drecksverhalten oft genug. (Nein ich bin nicht so einer). Ich lasse die Vorkommen demjenigen, welcher zuerst da war oder es zuerst freigeräumt hat.

Oder wollt ihr mir sagen, ihr nehmt beim Einkaufen die Ware aus anderen Einkaufswagen? Schade das von Seiten Blizzards rein garnichts gegen soetwas unternommen wird. Gibt ja wohl genug Möglichkeiten dafür. Auch als GM gäbe es genügend Möglichkeiten, diesen Spielern eine Lektion zu erteilen. (Aber nein, Blizzard und seine GM-Anti-Kunden-Regelungen)

WoW ist ein MMORPG = Massively MULTIPLAYER Online Role-Playing Game. Für alle die des englischen nicht Mächtig sind: Multiplayer bedeutet Mehrspieler. Und in einem Multiplayer-Spiel sollte man die anderen Spieler mit dem gleichen Respekt behandeln, wie man selbst behandelt werden möchte. Andererseits, wenn das jeder so macht, werden die Opfer irgendwann auch damit anfangen. Kein Wunder, das das immer Schlimmer wird.

Überlegt doch mal, ob ihr so behandelt werden wollt. Wenn Ja, macht weiter so. Wenn nein, versucht doch einfach mal etwas soziales Verhalten an den Tag zu legen. Nur weil ihr hier Anonym seid, heist das nicht, dass ihr vogelfrei seid.

-----------------------------
Aber was reg ich mich eigentlich auf. Es interessiert hier ja doch keinen. Macht nur weiter so, nur an euch zu denken. Irgendwann werdet ihr schon sehen, was ihr davon habt.


----------



## Meryem (6. Dezember 2008)

Prinzipiell lasse ich jedem der am Erz schon hängt auch das Vorkommen, unabhängig der Fraktion.

Nervig wirds nur wenn man 2h durchs Becken turnt, 1 Titanvorkommen findet und dort dann jemand
ne sekunde eher dran landet. Da hab ich dann auch schon versucht was ab zu bekommen - Fehlanzeige.

Der, der zuerst dran ist, hat eben den Vorteil. (loot fenster offen lassen und so weiter und so fort... )

Nu muss ich mein Titan-Erz im AH kaufen - läppische 45g pro Stück.

Und all die, die mir nu kommen mit "Dann farm halt zu besseren Zeiten!"  ich hab auch noch n Leben ^^


----------



## Yiraja (6. Dezember 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> da dir noch keiner geschrieben hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




btw total unangebrachter vergleich für die currywurst zahlt der/die aber das erz gehört dem der es schneller abbaut wenn ihr zu langsam seid sucht euch nen anderen beruf oda ihr habt gelitten knallthart


----------



## Allvis (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,


Genau das selbe kenne ich,nur halt mit KK,also 


"Oh eine Manadiestel *schnell hin geh*"
"Oh,da sind ja mobs,was macht man nicht alles,um an die Blumen zu kommen?"
"Hey! Das kommt nen Hänchen angeflogen,ich hoffe der klaut sie mir net."
"War doch klar,das mir das jemand wegschnappt!"
/w ***** "Hey,hast du nicht gesehen das ich kämpfe?"
/r  ***** "Ja und?es gibt hier doch massi von den Krüutern!"


Also deswegen vergeht mir eigentlich die Lust aufs Farmen,da ist Kürschnern einfacher.

Ich persöhnlich habe deswegen noch nie ein Ticket geschrieben aber ich habe mir den Kerl (sovern Allianz) ertml auf die F-liste getan,und 'im Auge behalten' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greezor (6. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard sollte mal ne Funktion aller "Das Vorkommen ist angezapft einführen"!
das Vorkommen sollte auch mindestens 5 Minuten nach dem Tod von dir noch angezapft bleiben, damit es dir nicht ein Mitglied einer anderen Fraktion zocken kann in dem er dich killt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimli233 (6. Dezember 2008)

SinEateR-SER schrieb:


> also ich kannte es entfernt von früher doch nun ist es wieder schlimmer denn je   ERZKLAUER
> man will erze farmen und verbringt stunden damit die wertvollen vorkommen zu finden und öfters sind diese halt auch mal von mobs umgeben so kam es des öfteren vor das ich mir den weg freikämpfte und als ich mit dem letzten mob beschäftigt war kommt irgend so ein *#/"@+ daher und krallt sich das erz
> was ich jedoch noch schlimmer finde sind solche die sich neben einen stellen während man abbaut und dann versuchen den zeitpunkt abzupassen zwischen erz einsammeln und erneut abbauen...
> 
> ...



tja was willste da machen.da kann man nix machen solche leute gibbet überall und du kannst nix dran ändern wenn sie dir das erz vor der nase wegklaun.
ich seh in solchen fällen einfach drüber weg und flame die leute dann nich weil es eh nix bringt.

gl noch beim erze suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (6. Dezember 2008)

Thunderwave schrieb:


> Oder wollt ihr mir sagen, ihr nehmt beim Einkaufen die Ware aus anderen Einkaufswagen? Schade das von Seiten Blizzards rein garnichts gegen soetwas unternommen wird. Gibt ja wohl genug Möglichkeiten dafür. Auch als GM gäbe es genügend Möglichkeiten, diesen Spielern eine Lektion zu erteilen. (Aber nein, Blizzard und seine GM-Anti-Kunden-Regelungen)



Warum fangen die Leute an ein SPIEL mit dem echten Leben zu vergleichen??? Nichtmal dem süchtigsten der Süchtigen sollte dein genanntes Beispiel angebracht erscheinen.
Das Erz und andere Sachen gehören nun mal niemandem bis sie nicht gelootet wurden und in einer Tasche verschwunden sind.
Ich darf jemanden töten (PvP-Server) aber wenn ich dieser Person ein Erz vor der Nase wegschnappe habe ich kein Benehmen...

... bitte lasst die Vergleiche mit dem RL... die passen in den meisten Fällen einfach nicht!


----------



## Wiegehtwas (6. Dezember 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> clevers ausnutzen der spielmechanik



Wenn ich solche dämlichen Srpüche lese ... kommt mir die Wurst den Hals hoch... und zwar von ganz Hinten... auf der einen Seite ne Spielstory , die von Edelmut redet und auf der anderen Seite  tiefstes assi gehabe. 

Programmier , die eine Spielmechannik die betrügt, meuchelt und Feigheit belohnt etc. als vorteilhaft ansiehen, sind Krank.


----------



## Baldoran (6. Dezember 2008)

diebstahl von erz ist echt nicht nett...

habe da z.b. mal in der drachenöde im norden bei diesen eisriesen eine kobaltader gefunden...
davor stand einer dieser elite ... also einer der riesen...
ich töte ihn...
und was entdecke ist als ich zum vorkommen gehe ?
richtig ! ein allianzler hat es sich genommen ! 
sowas hasse ich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ... ich habe da ein Fall den ich euch gerne Näher bringen möchte, auch wenn er nichts mit Erzen zu tun hat !

Als ich gestern meinen DK auf 80 gezogen habe hatte ich ein ähnliches Prob. Ich habe eine Q in der Eiskrone gemacht, bei der ich Kisten einsammeln sollte. Da die Kisten von Mobs umgeben waren muss ich mich ebenfalls durchkämpfen. Da kam doch tatsächlich ein netter Heil Paladin, stellt sich neben mich und lootet die Kiste. Als ich ihn drauf ansprach : Als Heiler ist das nicht toll MobGRP zu killen nur um an so ne beschissene Kiste zu kommen. Nachdem er es das 3.te mal gemacht hatte, bin ich weitergeflogen und hab die Q erstmal sein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sowas bescheuertes


----------



## Paradoxytas (6. Dezember 2008)

Hehe.... schonmal aufgefallen dass mit überwiegender Mehrheit hier Hordler schreiben dass sie es "gerne" den Allies klauen? Im Gegensattz dazu schreiben nur sehr wenige Allies dass sie es den Hordlern klauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Think about it, and flame on^^


btt. Bei Hordlern ärger ich mich nich denn die seh ich eh nicht wieder oder kann mit denen schreiben, aber bei der eigenen Fraktion ist es schon sehr "bescheiden" wenn das einer macht... neulich kommt da son schlauer zwerg und klopppt mit auf das erz an dem ich schon war... hat die pause ausgenutzt, autoloot aus und schreibt während er das lootfenster aufhat ganz dreist: "meine..." also da is mir auch der Kragen geplatzt... sowas ist echt ein charakterschwein..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabberchen (6. Dezember 2008)

wenn man mal erz im ah kaufen muss weil mans brauch is das meist unverschämt teuer.. zb 1 silbererz 25 g


----------



## Toxpack (6. Dezember 2008)

Ihr lasst wahrscheinlich auch andere Leute den einzigen Parkplatz und sucht euch ne halbe Stunde lang nen anderen oder? Wie bei anderen dingen gilt auch beim Ressourcenabbau, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst... ist es ein Ally, dann liegt der Tod neben dem vorkommen.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Dezember 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Ihr lasst wahrscheinlich auch andere Leute den einzigen Parkplatz und sucht euch ne halbe Stunde lang nen anderen oder? Wie bei anderen dingen gilt auch beim Ressourcenabbau,* wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst...* ist es ein Ally, dann liegt der Tod neben dem vorkommen.


Richtig ich weis ganet was ihr alle habt . Das war mir schon vorher klar das es jetzt wider MIMIMIMIMI threats giebt über :Mama der klaut mir mein erz der böse böse alli. Wäääääääääää. 
Wer zu spät kommt selber schuld.


----------



## Vranthor (6. Dezember 2008)

SinEateR-SER schrieb:


> also ich kannte es entfernt von früher doch nun ist es wieder schlimmer denn je   ERZKLAUER
> man will erze farmen und verbringt stunden damit die wertvollen vorkommen zu finden und öfters sind diese halt auch mal von mobs umgeben so kam es des öfteren vor das ich mir den weg freikämpfte und als ich mit dem letzten mob beschäftigt war kommt irgend so ein *#/"@+ daher und krallt sich das erz
> was ich jedoch noch schlimmer finde sind solche die sich neben einen stellen während man abbaut und dann versuchen den zeitpunkt abzupassen zwischen erz einsammeln und erneut abbauen...
> 
> ...



Ohhh, du armer. Soll ich Dich in den Arm nehmen? Alles wird gut.

*Kuscheldecke reich*


----------



## Toxpack (6. Dezember 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ohhh, du armer. Soll ich Dich in den Arm nehmen? Alles wird gut.
> 
> *Kuscheldecke reich*



nimmste mich auch innen arm ? :-)


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (6. Dezember 2008)

AngusD schrieb:


> Bei Allies nehm ich es mir, Hordlern lass ich es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich schaue dir belustigt zu wie du einem Ally das Erz mopst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (6. Dezember 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> nimmste mich auch innen arm ? :-)




Ja, komm her... bekommst sogar n Keks


----------



## Toxpack (6. Dezember 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ja, komm her... bekommst sogar n Keks



neeee den Keks kannste behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (6. Dezember 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> neeee den Keks kannste behalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kk, ty


----------



## AliasSense (6. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier eine route von meiner berbau farm strecke^

1. ab der roten linie ist ein flugmount von vorteil

2. man fliegt von oben ((den großen hügel)) aus bis etwas weiter südlich zum wasserfall, sollte da erz sein, dann kurz absteigen & natürlich abfarmen

3. danach wieder aufmounten ((auf's flugmount)) und von anfang der grünen linie bis rüber fliegen zum turm^
((ca8 sec hat man zeit um am turm zu landen oder direckt am erz des berges))

((ca 150 erze mache ig dadurch in einer stunde, egal welche stelle es ist, 
es sind immer ((ca)) 5 titanerzvorkommen auf der ganzen karte zu finden))


ps: erzeklauer kommen in meine ingno liste

mfg aka alias sense




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich den Lutschking noch spielen würde, würde ich jetzt ein neues hobby ham...ERZDIEB.

Solange ichs gespielt habe, wurde alles was rot war weggeburnt, ohne rücksicht auf verluste, weil ROT IST TOT.
Spieler der eigenen Faktion waren tabu, aber das ich nem Ally das Erz gelassen hätte????....ROFLMAO. NOT IN A LIFETIME.


----------



## MoneyGhost (6. Dezember 2008)

Die Methode, die schon ein paar Mal genannt wurde, finde ich ebenfalls korrekt:

Eigene Fraktion: Wer zuerst kommt...
Gegner: Draufhauen was geht!


----------



## Throgan (6. Dezember 2008)

Joa, steh am Sarnoit. Mein 72er Schami Aggro von 2 Krokos, kommt n anderer Schami und ist so nett und hilft mir die Mobs zu killen. Super Nice, wäre nicht im selben Moment n Mage gelandet und hätte das Erz abgebaut....

Da haben dann mal 2 Schamis n richtig dicken Kopf bekommen.......

Aber es gibt halt auch die Ausnahme...haue aufs Erz, Mob kommt...Zwerg kommt und baut erz teils ab, ist aber so nett und lässt einem wenigstens was dran^^


----------



## Talhea (6. Dezember 2008)

Mit meinem Schurken zieh ich die mobs die mich angreifen immer direkt neben das Vorkommen, damit jeder sieht, dass ich das abbauen will. Sollte jemand versuchen mir das Erz zu klauen, geh ich in Verstohlenheit, dann bekommt der andere den/die Mob/s und ich kann in Ruhe abbauen.
Wenn ich jemanden in der Nähe eines Vorkommens kämpfen sehe, warte ich ab ob er abbauen will und lasse ihm den Vortritt.


----------



## Paradoxytas (6. Dezember 2008)

ich würde fast postulieren dass es mehr allies gibt die den hordlern das erz lassen (wenn sie denn schon draufkloppen), als dass es hordler gibt die das selbe machen... naja da wäre mal ne sozialstudie interessant^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

abgesehen davon ist das Beispiel mit dem Parkplatz ein Zirkelschluss... wenn denn schon einer da ist und versuch einzuparken und du daher kommst und schnell vor ihm einparkst isses verkehrrechtlich sogar untersagt sowas zu tun also das Beispile hinkt gewaltig^^ 

in diesem sinne....


----------



## Vranthor (6. Dezember 2008)

AliasSense schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uploade mal dein Interface. Sieht nice aus auch wenns n bisschen weg gekritzelt wurde.


----------



## AliasSense (6. Dezember 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Uploade mal dein Interface. Sieht nice aus auch wenns n bisschen weg gekritzelt wurde.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uff, me interface, die karte unten rechts geht im kampf aus^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (6. Dezember 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooh,

zum trösten spiele ich dir eine traurige weise auf der kleinsten violine der welt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (6. Dezember 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> Ooooooooooooooooh,
> 
> zum trösten spiele ich dir eine traurige weise auf der kleinsten violine der welt
> 
> ...



nice^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (6. Dezember 2008)

Schreib nen GM an... die helfen dir dabei!

Ende


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen der Thread hat sich tot gelaufen.


----------

